# Box Elder Brown and Black



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi,

There is something wonderful about a double dyed BEB, you also get the dye variation and the areas where it does not penetrate.   Another stabilized blank from AS!


This is a customer order ,


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Feb 6, 2006)

Well Jim, can't beat that.  Great work.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 6, 2006)

That's really pretty Jim!  Nice job!


----------



## DWK5150 (Feb 6, 2006)

Very nice Jim!!  Looks great!


----------



## Chuck Key (Feb 6, 2006)

Lets hope that is not a stress crack near the threads at the front section []

Chuckie


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> <br />Lets hope that is not a stress crack near the threads at the front section []
> 
> Chuckie



Hi Chuckie,

No I looked too!!   It's a refelction off the cap...good eye though...phew!!!!
[]


----------



## Ravenbsp (Feb 6, 2006)

Did Freud ever describe "Burl Envy"?  Great work, looks awsome, your customer will be ecstatic!

Bryan Poe
Houston, TX


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> <br />Lets hope that is not a stress crack near the threads at the front section []
> 
> Chuckie



I think Chuckie just put the curse on that pen Jim []

Great looking pen, you sure your customer doesn't want a gold nib with that pen [:0] []


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah,,,,like i needed a curse!![]


A Gold nib would look awesome........I wonder where I might find one....hmmmmmmm[][]


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Feb 7, 2006)

That is one beautiful pen.[8D]


----------



## Chuck Key (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> 
> I think Chuckie just put the curse on that pen Jim []



Turns out that it is a halo.

Chuckie


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 7, 2006)

Great looking pen, Jim! That's one of the prettier dyed burl blanks I've seen.


----------



## punkinn (Feb 7, 2006)

Boy that is gorgeous.  I gotta try this dyed stuff! 

Nancy


----------



## jdavis (Feb 7, 2006)

awsome pen  great wood thanks for sharing


----------



## daledut (Feb 7, 2006)

I typically am not a fan of the dyed burl, but that looks very nice in the brown and black.

great pen


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daledut_
> <br />I typically am not a fan of the dyed burl, but that looks very nice in the brown and black.
> 
> great pen




Thanks Dale![][][]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Great looking pen, Jim! That's one of the prettier dyed burl blanks I've seen.




Thanks Billy,

You know it!  Some of the dyed blanks really rock, especially the ones that are cut at 45 degress to the tubules in the burl, they seem to explode though the face of the wood with more character!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by punkinn_
> <br />Boy that is gorgeous.  I gotta try this dyed stuff!
> 
> Nancy




Thank you to all of you who posted to me about the pen and the wood...I love making these with this material.....it's fun and I enjoy sharing the extra special ones with you (I have turned 25 in the last 5 weeks)...now I need to consider Anthony's Gold nibs...hmmm
[][][]


----------



## L32 (Feb 8, 2006)

Wonderful Pen, Simply Stunning Jim. Where do you get the leather cases?


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L32_
> <br />Wonderful Pen, Simply Stunning Jim. Where do you get the leather cases?



Thanks Bob...

I get the pen leather at Arizona Silhouette, follow the link from the IAP home page.


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 8, 2006)

fantastic!


----------

